# any ideals?



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you guys know how much a person would charge to cut down a tree? I think i have a dead tree on my property because all the other trees have leaves on them but this one doesn't.:no: The tree is about 100 feet tall but not very wide meaning its not branched out wide. I honestly have no ideal how much they charge these days. I'm thinking between 200 and 500 dollars does that sound rite. :laughing: I don't suppose there are still people out there who will cut a tree down for free because there in the firewood selling buisness. I would imagine those days are gone. But seriously any ideals on a ball park figure?

Thanks.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Can it fall in any direction without hitting anything? Wires, other trees, houses,fences. Is there anywhere you could fall the tree on your property in one pc. or do you need a bucket truck to chunk it coming down from the top?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> Can it fall in any direction without hitting anything? Wires, other trees, houses,fences. Is there anywhere you could fall the tree on your property in one pc. or do you need a bucket truck to chunk it coming down from the top?



That is the biggest thing. Is there a chance of it hitting something. I know a tree trimmer that gave a price to a guy for a big tree. It was right next to house and the limbs were hanging over the house. He would have to take it down 2ft at a time. He gave a price of $5,000. The guy said, screw it, let it fall on my house :w00t:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

jmic said:


> Can it fall in any direction without hitting anything? Wires, other trees, houses,fences. Is there anywhere you could fall the tree on your property in one pc. or do you need a bucket truck to chunk it coming down from the top?


No it could fall rite on the street. No wires or anything. There isn't to much traffic because its on side of house which is a circle street meaning no traffic. Just 4 houses around circle. :clap: It could be a clean one tree comes down then start cutting away. All the neighbors are long gone by 8am don't return until evening so no traffic. I was thinking the guy next door had bigger tree then mine in his front yard cut down last summer guy just one cut it fell on the street then he used bobcat to push it so it would be running same way as sidewalk not blocking the street.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Two years ago a tree guy charged me $425 to drop an 85' tree that was next to my house that partially blew over in a wind storm (it blew into another tree and was leaning against it.) He roped it and took it down in 4 sections, cut off and chipped the smaller branches and cut the trunk and larger limbs into firewood-sized pieces, and finished pulling out the stump and hauled it away. 

I had a friend that wanted the firewood and I had to fill in the hole left by the stump. He and another guy were in and out in an hour and fourty minutes.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

747 said:


> No it could fall rite on the street. No wires or anything. There isn't to much traffic because its on side of house which is a circle street meaning no traffic. Just 4 houses around circle. :clap: It could be a clean one tree comes down then start cutting away. All the neighbors are long gone by 8am don't return until evening so no traffic. I was thinking the guy next door had bigger tree then mine in his front yard cut down last summer guy just one cut it fell on the street then he used bobcat to push it so it would be running same way as sidewalk not blocking the street.


 Why don't you get a price from the guy that took your neighbors tree down? I've taken plenty of trees down over the years and if I was near you I'd go over and take it down:w00t: but unless you know what you're doing I wouldn't recommend it , hear to many stories of people getting killed every year doing this, not worth the few hundred bucks that it would cost.:no:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

jmic said:


> Why don't you get a price from the guy that took your neighbors tree down? I've taken plenty of trees down over the years and if I was near you I'd go over and take it down:w00t: but unless you know what you're doing I wouldn't recommend it , hear to many stories of people getting killed every year doing this, not worth the few hundred bucks that it would cost.:no:


Ya thats who i plan on calling. As i recall his truck said St. Anne,Illinois on it and there is a guy in yellow pages out of st. anne. I was just wanting to know how much money i should allocate.:laughing: I thinking under 500 dollars.:clap:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a buddy that fell trees, mostly residential retail, he had a bucket truck and some good saws. I'm pretty sure he would come in right around 500, however, he's no longer available, he drown at Lake Carlyle last year. He was good fella too, pretty screwed uh?

Bob


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey 747, I had a couple lightning struck trees taken down and I can tell you that the price could vary depending on size, as well. I lucked out and paid $750 and $600. However, my neighbor had an ENORMOUS tree that got hit by lightning and it cost him $2,000. 

I'm sorry that I can't give you a referral name and number. This was not at my Illinois property. It was up in the Lake Geneva area and I'm certain that they would not drive to Kankakee, IL.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Update. I called the guy in St.Anne,Illinois. He stopped by this afternoon gave me a price of 325.00. I wrote he a check on the spot. He said he will take it down on Thursday. I told him i wouldn't be home so just do whatever you have to do because i'm out at 4:45am tomorrow not sure when back home. I thought that ways a good price and he said he would grind the stump also.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Sounds like a super deal!:thumbsup:


----------

